# Rhus Tox



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rhus Tox is something that is coming up while I read about knee ligament injury and stiffness. 

Any input on using this for Penny who has knee ligament injury with pronounced stiffness/limping after resting, especially at nights.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I dosed Chama with it a couple of times. Did seem to help.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would go ahead and try it (I'm thinking the 30c potency). If you don't see a response within a day or so, then you can just stop.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

If she is better after moving and worse with rest that may point to Rhus Tox as a good remedy choice. You can try giving it either by putting a couple pellets in her water or give it to her directly.

Ruta Graveolens is another remedy which works on tendons and ligaments.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was experiencing pano we used it. i'm sure how well it worked. i believe Rus Tox is all natural, i'm not sure.


----------



## puppymamma (Jun 26, 2009)

It's a homeopathic - very safe. Do use only the 30c potency - dogs are so less complicated than us humans, their bodies haven't been through the crap ours have so they generally respond to lower doses of homeopathy with much more success than we do. It's worth a try for a few days.


----------

